# Heading Down to Padre Island



## busta76205 (Apr 1, 2014)

I will be there Saturday to Tuesday on Padre Island, of JFK Causeway if weather is good. I have never fished down there and usually fish Galveston. I wanted to bring the 8wt fly rod and some wade fishing. Any tips on where to go a WEEK From monday to do some wade fishing with the fly rod? I would also like to know what kind of fly I need to be throwing for reds or Trout down there. Thx in Advance for any info!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pm texasislandboy. He guides out of PI and fly fishes as well. I'm sure he'll hook you up with some inside info. I love fishing down there but have never walked in and waded that bay system so I've got nada to give you.


----------



## busta76205 (Apr 1, 2014)

thx for sure I will pm him!


----------



## jmreeves624 (May 27, 2014)

sotexhookset said:


> Pm texasislandboy. He guides out of PI and fly fishes as well. I'm sure he'll hook you up with some inside info. I love fishing down there but have never walked in and waded that bay system so I've got nada to give you.


Off the JFK causeway is in corpus on the upper laguna


----------



## jmreeves624 (May 27, 2014)

Drive to the island, go back to the Bayside just south of fish pass. Wade those flats. There are a few oysters there.


----------

